# Setup questions, please help



## ReLiFe (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello all

   I'm new to bsd.  I have tried a few linux distros in the past few years (ubuntu, opensuse, fedora) now I'm running freebsd 7.1-release and xp sp3.  It was a task getting the intel 3945abg working under freebsd.  thanks to your forum and the net it is up and running.  I'm actually doing this post in freebsd 7.1.  I have a few problems:

1) How do I optimize-tune my wireless (intel 3945abg)connection under freebsd?  downloading a specific file from a url I get about 270KB/s - 360KB/s wirelessly from within my bedroom.  In freebsd downloading the same file from the same url I get between 30KB/s - 50KB/s

2) I followed instructions to get flash9 working under freebsd. First I ran into problems installing nspluginwrapper (cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean)  The error message was stated 'nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_2 depends upon shared library: curl.5 not found curl-7.19.4 may only use GNU TLS if OpenSSL support is disabled'  I managed to get beyond this error by 'pkg_add -vr nspluginwrapper'  ran 'nspluginwrapper -v -a -i' <--I hope I didn't create a big problem resolving in this manner (pkg_add)--is there a better way?

3) I am able to use flash9 within firefox3 and epiphany on youtube but there is no sound.  How do I get sound to work in flash?

4) While I was able to get flash9 to work as root I can't get it working as a user.  The plugins aren't there when I type 'aboutlugins' at the url prompt.  How do I get flash9 working with sound as a normal user?


                                     Thank you in advance


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2009)

ReLiFe said:
			
		

> 3) I am able to use flash9 within firefox3 and epiphany on youtube but there is no sound.  How do I get sound to work in flash?


Check dmesg and see if your soundcard is detected, probably not.



> 4) While I was able to get flash9 to work as root I can't get it working as a user.  The plugins aren't there when I type 'aboutlugins' at the url prompt.  How do I get flash9 working with sound as a normal user?


Run nspluginwrapper -v -a -i as the user.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 11, 2009)

ReLiFe said:
			
		

> 1) How do I optimize-tune my wireless (intel 3945abg)connection under freebsd?  downloading a specific file from a url I get about 270KB/s - 360KB/s wirelessly from within my bedroom.  In freebsd downloading the same file from the same url I get between 30KB/s - 50KB/s



It doesn't need tuning. Wireless g is very sensitive to microwaves and wireless phones. It took me a while to realize it, but turning on the microwave makes my speed drop from 54Mbps to 1Mbps and sometimes drops it.
If this is 100% reproducable though, and you check the connection speed before downloading, then you may have hit a driver bug. Try excluding the higher level protocol, by doing scp, ftp and http downloads and see if performance differs.
Btw, I have the same card, using both -current and 7.1 and don't see the same issue you're seeing.

```
wpi0@pci0:2:0:0:  class=0x028000 card=0x135b103c chip=0x42228086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '10418086 Intel 3945ABG Wireless LAN controller'
    class      = network
```


----------

